# Denon DCT-100 Value



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

I found a NIB black Denon DCT-100 for sale and I was wondering what you guys thought its value would be. I'm looking for a simple looking SQ HU with AUX inputs and this one seems to fit the bill. What is the most you would pay?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a $1,300 - 1,600 deck, depending on shipping from Japland and Yen to USD conversion.

Scott


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

You Found ! Yowzzers I wish I could find something like that.

It's not everyday a black Denon nib falls from the sky... 

LOL cool you should buy it.

btw where did u find it?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

You Found ! Yowzzers I wish I could find something like that.

It's not everyday a black Denon nib falls from the sky... 

LOL cool you should buy it.

btw where did u find it?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

there is one on ebay


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

WTF, that one on ebay has been there since last week. As of 10 hours ago, it wasn't BNIB and bid's were set on an 800 dollar start. No one bid.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

No one has any money. 

Scott


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

I picked up the one off of eBay, I had to outbid an Italian and got it for $850 + shipping. There is a DCT-1 in the classifies for $1350 OBO so I think I did ok.

Does anyone know how the DCT-100 and DCT-1 differ or have a link to Denon model info that isn't Japanese?


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

My new Denon deck was delivered today. 

It looks as it has never been out of the box but I am surprised that there doesn't seem to be a chassis mounting sleeve included. Do Denon decks usually include mounting sleeves or is this a luxury i have to give up when buying a high end SQ deck?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

None of the aluminum faced Denon's came with a sleeve. They were intended for ISO mounting. Even the Fosgate Denon made RFX-8240's and 50's didn't come with a sleeve.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> None of the aluminum faced Denon's came with a sleeve. They were intended for ISO mounting. Even the Fosgate Denon made RFX-8240's and 50's didn't come with a sleeve.


Well that is a big pile of suck. Any tips for a ISO kit for a mid-eighties Porsche or would I be better off using a generic sleeve?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll have to find where I read this, but during my denon research, people complained the deck would have problems playing CD's when mounted via a sleeve....something with pressure. Additionally, you MUST not exceed the mount screw length stated on the side. It WILL interfere with the cd mechanism.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Aren't most metra kits ISO compatible?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

willtel said:


> I picked up the one off of eBay, I had to outbid an Italian and got it for $850 + shipping. There is a DCT-1 in the classifies for $1350 OBO so I think I did ok.
> 
> Does anyone know how the DCT-100 and DCT-1 differ or have a link to Denon model info that isn't Japanese?


Translated version of http://denon.jp/products/dct100.html

Translated version of http://denon.jp/products/DCT1N.html


----------

